# IT'S OFFICIAL!! Spring Grand Rapids SWAP MEET IS ON April 25-27 2019 at the old Memory Lane Bike shop



## sm2501

Spring Meet at the old Memory Lane Classic Bike shop is scheduled for April 25th to the 27th, 2019. 24516 Third St, Grand Rapids Ohio. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## catfish

Great News !!!!


----------



## bicycle larry

good news for sure , from bicycle larry


----------



## Maskadeo

Are the new owners allowing camping?


----------



## Oldbikes

Great news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auto1cycle2

sm2501 said:


> Spring Meet at the old Memory Lane Classic Bike shop is scheduled for April 25th to the 27th, 2019. 24516 Third St, Grand Rapids Ohio. Feel free to PM me with any questions.
> 
> View attachment 945405


----------



## auto1cycle2

That’s great!


----------



## sm2501

Maskadeo said:


> Are the new owners allowing camping?
> View attachment 945425




Yes, same as previous years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike

They musta known it was your birthday!. Have fun.


----------



## b 17 fan

loaded up and ready to go


----------



## bicycle larry

is that all your bring this year b 17 fan  from bicycle larry


----------



## mfhemi1969

Good news! I plan on going. Always a good show.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I just booked my hotel room!  Can't wait to go.


----------



## hawkster19

Heck yeah. I never miss this show! Thanks for keeping it alive. 

And for any first time attendees, don't just bypass Grand Rapids. Make sure you go downtown for at least a quick look as it's a very cool, very quaint little village.


----------



## Jamhud

hawkster19 said:


> And for any first time attendees, don't just bypass Grand Rapids. Make sure you go downtown for at least a quick look as it's a very cool, very quaint little village.




I couldn’t agree more.
Last fall was my first visit and prior to leaving town, visited the waterline, and walked the downtown streets.
Definitely a yesteryear environment.
The pastry shoppe is also a great value.


----------



## crazyhawk

Oh yeah.  Whenever I buy a nice bike at the swap, I always take it for a test drive through town.  It's actually the highlight of the whole Grand Rapids swap weekend for me.


----------



## Puruconm

sm2501 said:


> Spring Meet at the old Memory Lane Classic Bike shop is scheduled for April 25th to the 27th, 2019. 24516 Third St, Grand Rapids Ohio. Feel free to PM me with any questions.
> 
> View attachment 945405



I'M ALREADY PACKING UP MY PARTS 
AND BIKES SEE YOU THERE GUYS 
GREAT SHOW 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo

The first three years I attended this meet I never went downtown at all. Now that Memory Lane is done can we just move this thing downtown and have bike rides at the end of the day. OMG it’s such a cool little town. Let’s hang there instead of an old pole barn.


----------



## Sidschopshop

Any 3 speed Stingrays or Slik Chik's coming to Memory lane for sale?


----------



## Goldenrod

My friend is bringing Whizzer kits.


----------



## TieDye

We're looking forward to arriving on Wednesday. It's our first time.


----------



## bicycle larry

TieDye said:


> We're looking forward to arriving on Wednesday. It's our first time.



o good see you there Wednesday from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

any more bikes and parts comeing , I will post tomorrow ,I have some parts comeing


----------



## JOEL

Transport available from Copake. Limited space.


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks Joel that nice to no ,


----------



## Freqman1

Dad and I looking forward to this one--see you all there!


----------



## bicycle larry

it will be good to see and your dad a gain  from bicycle larry


----------



## John Gailey

Good morning people,
I have one day to invest in this swap.  Is one day better than another?
Thanks


----------



## b 17 fan

Any day at a bike swap  is a good day


----------



## Eddieman

I wouldn't wait until Saturday.


----------



## 47jchiggins

Planning to be there early Tuesday and heading out Thursday at the latest. Attached are a few goodies I’ll be bringing..........
Todd


----------



## Maskadeo

Wed-Thur. The best days. Friday a little slow. Saturday a ghost town. Probably even more so with Ann Arbor opening early this year.


----------



## TieDye

I have the light for that Roadmaster Luxury Liner.


----------



## pkleppert

Annie and I will be at M/L on Friday about 8:30am somewhere close to the M/L tent to pass out Vendor entrance envelopes for Ann Arbor. See you there!


----------



## bicycle larry

Maskadeo said:


> Wed-Thur. The best days. Friday a little slow. Saturday a ghost town. Probably even more so with Ann Arbor opening early this year.



you are right , that what I find two , still a good time !!!!


----------



## 47jchiggins

47jchiggins said:


> Planning to be there early Tuesday and heading out Thursday at the latest. Attached are a few goodies I’ll be bringing..........
> Todd
> 
> View attachment 978201
> 
> View attachment 978202
> 
> View attachment 978203
> 
> View attachment 978204
> 
> View attachment 978205
> 
> View attachment 978206
> 
> View attachment 978207
> 
> View attachment 978208
> 
> View attachment 978209
> 
> View attachment 978210
> 
> View attachment 978211
> 
> View attachment 978212



Bikes listed under Whole Bikes and some parts listed in parts section.
Sorry for the second post but was not able to edit it........
Todd


----------



## bicycle larry

lynn and I will be there wesday to Friday night , this Shelby is up for sale  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

bicycle larry said:


> lynn and I will be there wesday to Friday night , this Shelby is up for sale  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 978940
> 
> View attachment 978941



Shelby is 550 .00 or offer will take trades


----------



## bicycle larry

bicycle larry said:


> Shelby is 550 .00 or offer will take trades



new price 450.00any more bikes and parts comeing


----------



## John Gailey

Here are a few bikes I will bring.  All of my bits and pieces are also making the trip.  Thursday only
1.  Shelby Cadillac
2.  Huffman
3.  Huffy
4.  ?
It's ALL gotta go!    
I am in the market for a complete mens Colson Clipper.  Thx  ( Please PM me if you know of a Clipper that will be at ML.  Thx Agn.)


----------



## Freqman1

I know some folks are already on the road and headed that way. I finished loading the trailer and washed the truck tonight. I'll be heading up to Indiana Tuesday to pick up my dad and we'll be there Weds afternoon. I'll be posting to my blog (link in my sig block) each evening with as many pics as I can get. I hope to see a lot of familiar faces as well as some new ones. V/r Shawn


----------



## bashton

Will be there Wednesday and Thursday. Always looking for original paint Muscle Bikes, including girls bikes and 16".

Safe travels to everyone!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within the Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Freqman1

For those of you that won't head to Ann Arbor until Sunday there is a car museum in Bowling Green http://www.snooksdreamcars.com/. He will be open 1-3pm Saturday. Admission is $8/$6 seniors. My dad and I will be there to check it out. Bowling Green is only about 10 miles from Grand Rapids. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire

Bowling Green is 14 mile from Grand Rapids, haha! If you like Buffalo Wings theres a Wings Over place there, wings are killer, they also have ribs, etc. Take out only,.....other great places to eat there too!!


----------



## pattherat

Bringing my '36 Hawthorne to the swap, looking for a rear fender brace and a dropstand (26").
Planning to be there Thur, flag me down if you can help!
Pat M.


----------



## Nickinator

Anyone coming in from NJ? Need some rims hauled to MLC/AA, will pay! Thx!
Darcie/Nick


----------



## Nickinator

Sidschopshop said:


> Any 3 speed Stingrays or Slik Chik's coming to Memory lane for sale?




Might bring 2 mid 70's (red and blue) 3 speed Fair Lady Sting Rays, nearly mint and all original down to tires. Message for pics or see my earlier post with all the bikes we're bringing.
darcie


----------



## b 17 fan

Planning on Thursday with Julie . Jungle Jerry has one for me and who knows what else we will find ! Weather looks a lot better than it was in the fall. Looking forward to seeing all you great people there .


----------



## TieDye

We'll be there Wednesday morning early. Gotta pick up 2 bikes and see what else we can buy.  I'm gonna try to talk my hubby into sleeping in the truck that night, calling in to work for Thursday off, so we can hang out for awhile before head back home until Sunday. We will see you all in AA.
Deb


----------



## Nickinator

Maskadeo said:


> The first three years I attended this meet I never went downtown at all. Now that Memory Lane is done can we just move this thing downtown and have bike rides at the end of the day. OMG it’s such a cool little town. Let’s hang there instead of an old pole barn. View attachment 952695



I just came across this pic of you and Nick and I last year, at LaRoes, good times! See ya soon.
Darcie


----------



## steve doan

Bringin perfect 55 girls phantom to ML,AA. Steve Doan


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

Is it the nicest one in the hobby?


----------



## b 17 fan

OK guys , how's the weather up there ? Tomorrow looks great, Thursday spotty rain


----------



## Maskadeo

What night are we doing LaRoes’? Thursday, Friday? 
@Nickinator
@onecatahula


----------



## Nickinator

Maskadeo said:


> What night are we doing LaRoes’? Thursday, Friday?
> @Nickinator
> @onecatahula




Whatever night it's not raining so we can ride ;-P
Darcie


----------



## b 17 fan




----------



## onecatahula

It begins . .


----------



## b 17 fan

Looks great up there this morning . Can't wait to get up there and play with your buddy .


----------



## catfish

Keep the photos coming !


----------



## tryder

catfish said:


> Keep the photos coming !



How about some photos of some killer Columbia items?


----------



## Autocycleplane

b 17 fan said:


> Looks great up there this morning . Can't wait to get up there and play with your buddy .




Best part - his name is actually "Buddy" and he's a very good boy.


----------



## jungleterry

wow how much was the ladies airflow ?


----------



## ZE52414

I absolutely love that iver. Is that the same one for sale couple months back for like 5k?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

jungleterry said:


> wow how much was the ladies airflow ?



4000.00


----------



## fordmike65

prewarbikes4sale said:


> 4000.00


----------



## jungleterry

Yea I like that caption


----------



## jungleterry

see you all in the morning


----------



## b 17 fan

Planning on a10 am arrival. Looking forward to seeing you all and having a grand day


----------



## Freqman1

My dad and I got up here about noon today and already a lot of folks. Shaping up to be a really good meet. A lot of the 'regulars' are already here. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Maskadeo

Just got here, had to pick up a bike on the way here!


----------



## fordmike65

Oh man...I think I need to start saving now for my trip out there next year!


----------



## ZE52414

Maskadeo said:


> Just got here, had to pick up a bike on the way here!View attachment 986042
> View attachment 986044



You and them 39s! You didn’t have my green/white bike repainted right!?

I hope everyone has a good time. Wish I could be there. Last year was a blast!


----------



## stezell

Yes


fordmike65 said:


> Oh man...I think I need to start saving now for my trip out there next year!



You will Mike, because I even came out! So many cool bikes and great people!
Sean


----------



## saladshooter

Where's the bon fire pics?!


----------



## onecatahula

Freakin Awesome Wednesday:


----------



## b 17 fan

Thanks for the pictures , hope the rain stays away today


----------



## cawfebug

Heading over today - this will be my first time at Memory Lane swap - can't wait to check out all the classic bikes! Thanks for posting the photos.
Also, I second those who mentioned heading downtown, lots of great shops - antique stores, the walk along the river (and metro park bike paths further down the road). I have some art at the Angelwood Gallery too. Great restaurants as well.


----------



## detroitbike

Pix


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## detroitbike

More pix


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## slowride

detroitbike said:


> More pix
> 
> View attachment 986266
> 
> View attachment 986267
> 
> View attachment 986268
> 
> View attachment 986269
> 
> View attachment 986270
> 
> View attachment 986271
> 
> View attachment 986272
> 
> View attachment 986273
> 
> View attachment 986274




See any European road/racing bike parts from 60s , 70s (wheel sets, derailleur, handlebars, stems, shifters ) ? Looking for some bits and wondering if should come down or just go to AA on Sunday.


----------



## Maskadeo

Luckily someone bought that Lincoln and ended any temptation!


----------



## TieDye

We couldn't stay any longer, and had to leave about 4.  I picked up one of the 2 bikes I had prepaid for, and the other seller was delayed, so we headed back home to Michigan. My hubby had to get up at 4 and go to work, his employer was upset that he needed Wednesday off. So, we came home.  But, next time, we will have the time off and camp.  We are heading to Ann Arbor with money in our pockets.  So, when you see me (wearing a tie dye shirt) show me what you got.  I am also hoping the blue Monark is still there at AA cuz I think I want to give that girl a forever home. There was a local guy selling a Viking.  If someone would get that and bring it to AA, we'd buy it.  We got to put some faces to some names, and had some good conversations.  ML is awesome, and next year we won't be rookies attending like this year.  What a great event!!

Deb


----------



## saladshooter

Great stuff this year!!


----------



## fordmike65

BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioJones

Unreal. Couldn't believe what my own eyes saw this year. Va-va-va-VOOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## Maskadeo

LaRoes!


----------



## Maskadeo

Starting to really rain now!


----------



## Jamhud

Three of today’s favorite pics ...


----------



## onecatahula

What a day !






















Teaching Buddy to sniff out the Prewar Schwinns. Good Boy !












A long, long day !


----------



## b 17 fan

I missed buddy but pearl is a sweetheart


----------



## Freqman1

A couple for @fordmike65 The little guy wasn't for sale but the '36 with the triplesteps was a whopping $350.


----------



## b 17 fan

I hope this link works for you guys   https://photos.app.goo.gl/nk1Sg3SyNuyPK2Vd7


----------



## ratrodzrcool

b 17 fan said:


> I hope this link works for you guys https://photos.app.goo.gl/nk1Sg3SyNuyPK2Vd7



Worked for me very cool Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

A few I took today. To read my blog and see more pics https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/04/25/memory-lane-2019/

Imagine seeing_ this _guy with a Schwinn!




This wagon was way cool. The guy that owned it pulled up and unloaded a few tubs of small parts and probably made $2000 in about two minutes--folks three deep on his stuff.









I pre bought this--very happy with this one!




This got snagged for two bills




...and the unusual--Colson made!


----------



## Flat Tire

wow great swap!!!! glad to see all my friends and hang out. I left at 2 am Wednesday and got there at sunrise, perfect timing! Saw my old friend Pearl and even got to see Buddy! haha! Thanks to Lisa for having another fantastic swap!!!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

You have to go in the Pizza shop and get the baked meatball sandwich.


----------



## Oldnut

One of the best spring shows I've seen in years.the quality of the bikes for sale was way above average


----------



## Maskadeo

Bring rain boots and rain gear today... it’s a little soggy!


----------



## buck sova

Wow, looks like a great turn out, wish I could be there this year, thanks for the great pictures


----------



## b 17 fan

I am sure glad we made it yesterday , it looks like a wash out for today. I just hope you guys don't get stuck there in the mud trying to leave .


----------



## bashton

Went out there Wednesday and yesterday and as always, snagged more than I need. Of note; a really nice Raleigh Chopper 3-speed, (Thanks Jeff and Rory!) a Columbia Playbike with the funky motorcycle handlebars and as always, some great parts from Gary Wold of Koolestuff.

Always great to catch up with my bike friends and meet some new ones! After that I headed across the state to snag five more that I didn't need for the girls!

Hope to see everyone at Ann Arbor.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within the Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Glenn Rhein

How much was the ladies Wingbar ? Brants ?


----------



## onecatahula

Tasty bits:





Stingrays, as far as the eye can see . .




Why don’t they make bikes in killer combinations like Black and Blue anymore?








Yes, they have Magnolias in Grand Rapids !






A lonely Pixie . .




Eye candy for Colsonistas:




Big shout out to Nick !!  Lisa scored when she found him.  HOT coffee, breakfast sandwiches (anyway you like ‘em), pulled pork, grilled sausages, and my favorite, Beef Brisket Sandwich with Swiss and grilled onions (pictured). 
Of course, we’ll never forget the old days, with “walking-tacos” in the Dorito bags, but Nick rocks MLC ! 
Long live MLC, the Best Bike Swap in the Free World; THANK YOU LISA !!!


----------



## Maskadeo

I can attest to that, Nick mastered the brisket. The breakfast sandwich was a close second.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I agree with Pete, great food at the swap.  By the time I was hungry (too busy picking), the beef brisket was always sold out.  After the rain this morning the wind started, Mother Nature let us know she's the boss.








Can anyone say "Domino Krates!"


----------



## Autocycleplane

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 987282




Please tell me Buddy got a little taste.


----------



## onecatahula

Autocycleplane said:


> Please tell me Buddy got a little taste.




Oh, heck yeah !!!
I think he prefers the Brisket to the Pulled Pork, but sometimes it’s hard to tell . .


----------



## b 17 fan

I hope everyone got out OK . As soft as the ground was on Thursday I can't imagine how it was yesterday,. That stuff will be a factor on future meets here . Buddies friend is a trooper with his boot after the UPS truck got him , as his owner says 'BLACK LABS MATTER' . I still regret not meeting buddy


----------



## PlasticNerd

onecatahula said:


> What a day !
> 
> View attachment 986521
> 
> View attachment 986520
> 
> View attachment 986522
> 
> View attachment 986525
> 
> View attachment 986526
> 
> Teaching Buddy to sniff out the Prewar Schwinns. Good Boy !
> View attachment 986528
> 
> View attachment 986523
> 
> View attachment 986527
> 
> A long, long day !
> View attachment 986524



Who owns the Minkys badge? Was it fir sale? Can you put me in touch with them?? Thx!!!!!!


----------



## bicyclebuff

By by elgin miss america ,glad to see her go to a good home,love to see her restored


----------



## WES PINCHOT

THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS!


----------



## kreika

Sweet no nose and Arrow. Did they sell?


----------



## Freqman1

kreika said:


> View attachment 989089


----------



## Oldbikes

I picked this up at MLC and couldn’t be happier!


Thanks @Freqman1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morton

I'd trade all my bike stuff for that wagon!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Oldbikes said:


> I picked this up at MLC and couldn’t be happier!View attachment 989235
> Thanks @Freqman1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WOW! RARE FIND!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

morton said:


> I'd trade all my bike stuff for that wagon!
> 
> View attachment 989368



THAT IS A BEAUTY!  I HAVE NEVER SEEN A PLYMOUTH WAGON 
AND I AM SURE I WAS IN MY MID TEENS WHEN IT WAS MADE.
A REAL BOAT! WHERE DOES THE OWNER HAIL FROM?


----------



## ricobike

WES PINCHOT said:


> THAT IS A BEAUTY!  I HAVE NEVER SEEN A PLYMOUTH WAGON
> AND I AM SURE I WAS IN MY MID TEENS WHEN IT WAS MADE.
> A REAL BOAT! WHERE DOES THE OWNER HAIL FROM?




It was Larry's from Chicago.  I'm sure you know him .


----------



## pattherat

pattherat said:


> Bringing my '36 Hawthorne to the swap, looking for a rear fender brace and a dropstand (26").
> Planning to be there Thur, flag me down if you can help!
> Pat M.View attachment 984751



Found my brace and dropstand, thanks to Mike and Brant for helping me out:


----------



## bicycle larry

ratrodzrcool said:


> Worked for me very cool Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



worked for me to , thanks for the pics


----------



## simmonssierra

sm2501 said:


> Spring Meet at the old Memory Lane Classic Bike shop is scheduled for April 25th to the 27th, 2019. 24516 Third St, Grand Rapids Ohio. Feel free to PM me with any questions.
> 
> View attachment 945405



Will there be a April 2020 memory lane swap?


----------



## catfish

simmonssierra said:


> Will there be a April 2020 memory lane swap?




Yes!


----------



## TieDye

Now, here's a valid question : Location?  In the fall the meet was at a new location, which was awesome.  I am assuming, it will take lace at the NEW location.  Am I correct?  If so, the word needs to get out on the location changing, for sure.


----------



## catfish

TieDye said:


> Now, here's a valid question : Location?  In the fall the meet was at a new location, which was awesome.  I am assuming, it will take lace at the NEW location.  Am I correct?  If so, the word needs to get out on the location changing, for sure.




Yes. Fall location will be the new location.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

catfish said:


> Yes. Fall location will be the new location.



Are you sure about that?  Not what I heard when driving through Ohio; everyone was talking about how the venue doesn’t what us back.  It seems the person who was leaking diesel fuel in the parking lot and the people who circumvented paying the 25 cents to use the shower and restroom facilities are to blame.


----------



## Freqman1

What does LISA say? Until she says its a "go" the rest is hearsay. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

New Mexico Brant said:


> Are you sure about that?  Not what I heard when driving through Ohio; everyone was talking about how the venue doesn’t what us back.  It seems the person who was leaking diesel fuel in the parking lot and the people who circumvented paying the 25 cents to use the shower and restroom facilities are to blame.




WOW! I didn't hear that.


----------



## crazyhawk

Freqman1 said:


> What does LISA say? Until she says its a "go" the rest is hearsay. V/r Shawn



I guess it is hearsay somewhat, however she did tell me that her and Jerry had scouted out a few other spots in case this one didn't work out for whatever reason. So I'm betting it will go on as normal somewhere. It could be in a cornfield( if u don't get stuck) for all I care because all of us showing up is what makes it a great swap(well, having port-a-Johns helps too).


----------

